# Military time line and question



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking at my simplex data plaque I noticed the cross cannons on it.  Is this to signify army air corp? what color would this be for the vehicle? Next what was the time lime between the us army air corp. and the Air Force? Or is it army Thanks


Post script.. I found out its a 1945 ga1 re commissioned in 1953. Army Air Force. Better to research than ask lol. .:0


----------

